# Ironbark pets!



## Bl69aze (Jun 2, 2018)

Just wanted to say i'm really pleased with iron bark pets!

I ordered a medium hide and it came in less than a day (after being sent)!

they also sent a hand written thankyou and even some lollies in a nice calico bag with their logo on it...
it was also super hard to get to with all the packaging they put around it!

10/10 
https://www.ironbarkpets.com.au


----------

